# Using Netcool/OMINBUS with FreeBSD



## Jayuqo (Oct 17, 2012)

Good day!

First of all, let me describe what I'm trying to achieve here.....

I have Nagios 3.3.1 running on FreeBSD 7.0 (I know, I need to upgrade....). I would like to be able to forward a few nagios alerts to a Tivoli system. I was told that it might be possible to do so by using IBM's Netcool/OMNIBUS (more specifically, the nco_postmsg utility).

I'm very unfamiliar with this. I read that OMNIBUS could run on Linux but will it run on FreeBSD? Does anybody know if what I'm trying to achieve is feasible?

Thanks in advance
Jay


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know those tools but look for a command line tool that lets you inject tickets into the system. I think we used "scalert" but this was on Solaris. If you can find a linux tool for it you could try to run it with emulators/linux_base-f10. Once the command line tool works it should be easy to script something for Nagios.

Thread moved as it has nothing to do with the FreeBSD base system.


----------

